# recherche alimentation pratique  avec enrouleur de fil pour mac power book



## imioa (6 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, je suis sur paris 13 e qlq jours et je recherche une boutique pour acheter une alimentation 45w (ou  65w si elles ont existé) pour un mac power book 17 P sur mac os X 10.3 un materiel qui fasse enrouleur de fil en même temps . (enrouleur genre celui des asirateurs)
il semble que ce produit (très pratique pourtant )ne se fasse plus mais je souhaite partir à sa recherche quand même. 
merci de me communiquer qlq infos


----------



## Claude number X (6 Septembre 2006)

imioa a dit:


> bonjour, je suis sur paris 13 e qlq jours et je recherche une boutique pour acheter une alimentation 45w (ou  65w si elles ont existé) pour un mac power book 17 P sur mac os X 10.3 un materiel qui fasse enrouleur de fil en même temps . (enrouleur genre celui des asirateurs)
> il semble que ce produit (très pratique pourtant )ne se fasse plus mais je souhaite partir à sa recherche quand même.
> merci de me communiquer qlq infos



Si tu parles des "yoyos" gris qui équipait les portables commercialisés avant 2000 par Apple, non seulement ca devient introuvable neuf mais en plus il risque de se poser un problème de voltage avec ta machine.


----------



## imioa (11 Septembre 2006)

en effet ce genre d'alimentation avec enrouleur est introuvable .  elles n'ont jamais du exister en 65w (  pour un p.b G4     ).

pourtant cet objet doit être bien pratique pour un portable  utilisable  de place en place sur les tables, canapés, genoux, cailloux, hiboux ... 

 aux vues des anciens  enrouleurs gris en forme de galet pour alimenter des G3  dans les boutiques d'occas pourquoi ne pas renouveler cette alim  bien pensés pour les portables G4 en 65w.

  surtout qu'on en voit de plus en plus des enrouleurs de fil sur cables usb, écouteurs...et même sur mon vieille aspirateur ménagé ( même pas usb).

je pars donc  acheter une alim 65w comme j'ai déjà , c'est à dire un truc pas terrible.

je souhaite aussi acheter une souris optique sans fil pour détourer ou bosser un peu les images  photo ou vectoriel ( dessin).  y a t-il ce genre de matos en mac  avec   un vrai  clic droit et clic gauche un "menu contextuel" la souris pratique ... comme celle allant sur   PC quoi! ou  dois-je plutôt attendre l'arrivée prochaine d'une super souris apple.

 du apple histoire aussi de ne pas avoir à rajouter "le bleutoo " avec une souris sans fil type pc.


----------



## Claude number X (11 Septembre 2006)

As-tu remarqu&#233; qu'il y avait 2 petit bouts de plastique qui se relevait sur les alimentations Apple et qui permettaient d'enrouler le trop plein de c&#226;ble apr&#232;s le transfo ?
Pour la super souris Apple bluetooth &#224; 3 boutons (+ 1 pas utilisable) + molette 360°, elle est d&#233;j&#224; sortit.
Lire le test Mac G
Lire l'avis des utilisateurs sur Mac G
Lire le topic du forum p&#233;riph&#233;riques de Mac G


----------

